# ideas for capturing pigeon with string around her foot



## lsh2112 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello,

I have a small group of pigeons who have been visiting me regularly for the past 5 years. We are in NY city in an apartment building on the 28th floor and I feed the pigeons on a small ledge. 

One of the pigeons has string around her foot, she is one of the babies that I've watched grow and is a beautiful bird. I'd been hoping that she'd work her foot free,but it's been there for a few weeks and she's just started to stand on one foot. 

The pigeons come close as I feed them and I think it might be possible to sneak a net over her while she's eating. Could anyone recommend some way (or suggest a net) so that I can try to catch her and unwind the string. I've thought of towels and pillow cases but it is difficult to throw them on the ledge because there are window guards in the way. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi! We got a fairly large fishing net from Big Five, a sporting goods store, that we use occasionally. There are nets in various sizes and with long handles. Have heard people suggest a box propped open and closed by pulling a string while the bird is eating under it. Or try when it is getting dark if possible. Hope you can catch the poor thing as I have seen birds with missing toes and missing feet from strings which tighten over time. Thank you for helping the bird. Hope you can catch her and remove the string soon.


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

Would it not be easier to just lure her in with food and once she gets close enough just grab her with your hands


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

If you can lure her in the window (inside) with food great. Else the old box trap trick works well. Just like you see on the cartoons...a stick holding up a box. A string tied around the stick. When the birds are underneath pull the string. You just have to make sure the set-up is secure (so it doesn't fall on its own) and that the bird in question is well underneath the center of the box when you pull the string. An upside down laundry basket may be even better than a box. You can even get them used to eating under it for a couple days before pulling so they are less suspecting. I HATE string injuries....I see so many city birds with those strings. They just dig in further and further eventually amputating toes or worst. Note it might be hard to get the string off. Have some Neosporin cream on hand for afterwards. Good luck!


----------

